# Weight of wood (Neat website)



## KYrob (Nov 28, 2010)

Was curious about the weight of some wood I cut and found this website.  Pretty interesting.


http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/weigt-wood-d_821.html


Rob


----------



## TROY COOK (Nov 28, 2010)

That must be full cords not face cords ??


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 28, 2010)

Ramsay, on hearth.com most folks talk cords and not face cords. A cord of wood is simply a cord of wood. Any other measurement is not a cord. In MI, unfortunately, it seems most of the population now thinks a cord is simply a stack of wood 4' x 8' which is not true. A cord of wood, no matter how it is cut, measures 128 cu. ft.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 28, 2010)

How much does a face cord weigh?  How long is a piece of string?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 28, 2010)

Does a bear do things in the woods? Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## TROY COOK (Nov 28, 2010)

I know a full cord,I just thought that web site could of been a bit more specific? Around here people sell a lot of wood by the loggers cord .. 4'x8'x8'...so that should weigh double from that chart?


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 28, 2010)

RAMSAY said:
			
		

> Around here people sell a lot of wood by the loggers cord .. 4'x8'x8'...


Well... that's a new one on me.  Is that like a baker's dozen?

There is only ONE legal definition of a cord.


----------



## TROY COOK (Nov 28, 2010)

I know it's should be 4x4x8 ... don't tell my logger.. I bought a loggers cord from him a couple of years back that was 4x8x8 ? ...Anyone want his #??


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 28, 2010)

That site is lacking a lot of the wieghts. There are many of them out there, one I have used recently is http://firewoodresource.com/firewood-btu-ratings/ doesnt have as many measurements but it does have weight and btu which are the main things.

A cord is 128 cubic feet. Usually stacked 4x8x8 but how you stack it doesnt matter as long as its the same volume. Unless specifically stated otherwise that should be what we are talking about.

Never heard of 'loggers cord'. Maybe that means its a cord of wood cut by a logger. LOL. Atleast he is using the right amount though. I think I'll start calling my cords Ohio Cords. I'll make em 130 cubic feet just to be better than the rest of you using just them normal cords. ;-P


----------



## TROY COOK (Nov 28, 2010)

Good website!


----------



## TROY COOK (Nov 28, 2010)

RAMSAY said:
			
		

> I know it's should be 4x4x8 ... don't tell my logger.. I bought a loggers cord from him a couple of years back that was 4x8x8 ? ...Anyone want his #??


          I'm a yooper what can I say..I forgot to mention.there's a Yooper cord... thats measured by the truck load 4x8 box heaped full


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 28, 2010)

RAMSAY said:
			
		

> I know it's should be 4x4x8 ... don't tell my logger.. I bought a loggers cord from him a couple of years back that was 4x8x8 ? ...Anyone want his #??



He must be weird. I've logged but never heard of such a term. Maybe that is what he can haul on his truck? Yooper or not, a cord is a cord is a cord. 

What's a cord of wood?

From that website:

*Standard cord*

Standard, full, logger and pulp cords generally refer to a pile of 8’ lengths that measures 4’ high by 4’ wide. This is a volume of 128 cu. ft.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Nov 28, 2010)

as i expected, Locust and Hickory are the heaviest seasoned wood.  Other than the Osage Orange, never saw that stuff around here.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 28, 2010)

►►OhioBurner◄◄™ said:
			
		

> That site is lacking a lot of the wieghts. There are many of them out there, one I have used recently is http://firewoodresource.com/firewood-btu-ratings/ doesnt have as many measurements but it does have weight and btu which are the main things.
> 
> A cord is 128 cubic feet. Usually stacked 4x8x8 but how you stack it doesnt matter as long as its the same volume. Unless specifically stated otherwise that should be what we are talking about.
> 
> *Never heard of 'loggers cord'*. Maybe that means its a cord of wood cut by a logger. LOL. Atleast he is using the right amount though. I think I'll start calling my cords Ohio Cords. I'll make em 130 cubic feet just to be better than the rest of you using just them normal cords. ;-P



Me'neether


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 28, 2010)

These charts are always interesting and disappointing.  Disappointing for what they leave out (madrona) and about 1/4 of those trees have a regional name (pines and maples) that isn't the same as the regional name used by the author of the chart.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 28, 2010)

Never heard of madrona... what else is it called? Or is it strictly western?



			
				GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> Other than the Osage Orange, never saw that stuff around here.


We have a few around here. I dont recall ever seeing it before we moved into our current house, the neighbor has one in is backyard and I think I have seen a total of 2 down our road. Problem is thats all I have ever seen. And they werent big trees either, could probably fill a heaping wheelbarrow, not like a 20" plus cherry or oak that 50-75 foot tall or more. So I'll probably have to scratch that one off the list as I'll probably never burn it.


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 28, 2010)

►►OhioBurner◄◄™ said:
			
		

> Never heard of madrona... what else is it called? Or is it strictly western?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a good time of year to find Osage Orange, because they will hold a few of the giant green fruit on the tree, but the leaves should be gone. If Osage Oranges grow along the road, you might notice the fruit laying on the side of the road. The fruit are unmistakable, unless you mistake them for unripe grapefruit. I have found a few rows of them between farm fields around here, but it is not a common tree in PA by any means, and it rarely grows in the wild here, only where planted. I doubt I'll ever burn much either.


----------



## Kenster (Nov 28, 2010)

RAMSAY said:
			
		

> I know a full cord,I just thought that web site could of been a bit more specific? Around here people sell a lot of wood by the loggers cord .. 4'x8'x8'...so that should weigh double from that chart?



How can it be more specific.  It clearly says, right there in the website, that a chord is 4 ft x 4 ft x 8ft  = 128 cubic feet.  Pretty clear to me.   ---

*A cord is a stacked unit volume of wood measuring

    4 x 4 x 8 feet

        = 128 cubic feet

This volume includes bark and air space. Due to the irregular shape of wood the air space in the cord can be as high as 40 percent. The net cord volume can therefore be as low as 75 cubic feet. In general net cord volume range 80 - 100 cubic feet.*


----------



## Shari (Nov 28, 2010)

►►OhioBurner◄◄™ said:
			
		

> A cord is 128 cubic feet. Usually stacked 4x8x8 but how you stack it doesnt matter as long as its the same volume. Unless specifically stated otherwise that should be what we are talking about.



Of course you meant 4x*4*x8 equals 1 cord 128 sq ft

not 4x*8*x8

Shari


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 28, 2010)

Shari said:
			
		

> Of course you meant 4x*4*x8 equals 1 cord 128 sq ft
> 
> not 4x*8*x8
> 
> Shari



That would be correct, maybe all-timers is setting in early for me :red: . Unless you want to call a 4x8x8 an ohio cord!


----------



## Needshave (Nov 29, 2010)

http://firewoodresource.com/firewood-btu-ratings/
Black Birch 26.8 3890 
Northern Red Oak 24.0 3757 
White Oak 24.0 3757 

The three types of hardwoods I've been clearing off my lot. The oak splits much more easy. I guess for the effort I get 2.8 million more BTU's per cord.


----------



## TROY COOK (Nov 29, 2010)

Kenster said:
			
		

> RAMSAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I was talking about the original website posted, not the one by backwoods>


----------



## billb3 (Nov 29, 2010)

I've heard the term logger's cord but it meant 8 foot logs four feet high by four feet wide, which is still 128 cubic feet, but they are not bucked or split.

I don't venture far from the village any more.
Who knows what's going on over yonder.


----------

